# Dein Papa tötet Tiere



## wacko (30. März 2010)

Edit Ralle 24:

Das Urheberrecht gilt ( leider ) auch für die Peta. Wär ja der Oberhammer, wenn grade die uns an den Karren pinkeln.
Der Link tut´s ja auch.


Dein Papa ist ein Mörder!!!!

Quelle: http://www.peta.de/img/mdb/PETA_DeinPapaToetetTiere1_5.jpg



*Bis Papi gelernt hat, dass Töten nicht lustig ist, halte Hunde & Katzen besser von ihm fern. *
*Er hängt daran, wehrlose Tiere zu töten. Sie könnten also die nächsten sein!*
*Hol deinen Papa weg von der Angel!*
*Versteck die Angel oder besser noch, wirf sie weg*
Quelle: http://www.peta.de/web/deinpapatoetettier.3122.html


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Und bald Sohn und Tochter auch. So ist halt der Gang der Dinge ...


----------



## antonio (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

jo kindern kann man alles erzählen.
sehr hohes geistiges niveau, kindern so was einzutrichtern.

antonio


----------



## Bobster (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Super Gore-Splash Plakat.

Wo kann man das beziehen ?

Lass ich mir schön ra(h)men und häng es ins Kinderzimmer


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Alter Schwede,die sind ja voll bekloppt in der Birne.Vielleicht sollte man diese vollidioten mal nen klaps aufen Hinterkopf geben.
Schei.. Affen!!!!!!#q#q#q#q


----------



## padotcom (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Wer geht denn mit Krawatte angeln? Und dann noch mit einer Roten?


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



padotcom schrieb:


> Wer geht denn mit Krawatte angeln? Und dann noch mit einer Roten?




Müntefering und Gregor Gysi:m


Die Demagogen lassen sich schon allerhand einfallen......... aber nie etwas mit Niveau


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



*Er hängt daran, wehrlose Tiere zu töten.*

Is dat nich ne üble Nachrede bzw. Unterstellung? Ick würde wehrlose Tiere aller Art zu nichte machen. Hmm... evtl. sollte ick morgen mal nen Kaffee bei meiner Anwältin trinken ***kopfkratz***


^^ man wat die spinner sich nich allet einfallen lassen.


----------



## Chrizzi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Gibt es das Bild auch ohne Schrift? Sowas könnte man sich fast auf ein T-Shirt drucken lassen.


----------



## LachsW (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Gruß an alle - ich bin der Neue...#h

So ein Schwachsinn hab ich ja noch nie gesehen! Frechheit alle Angler über einen Kamm zu scheren und in solch ein Licht zustellen.

PS: Dreht ma einer die Pose?|rolleyes


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Das zeigt mal wieder, wie sachlich Peta die Dinge sieht... sowohl das Plakat als auch die Ratschläge, die den Kindern gegeben werden. Bei mir würden sie Tage brauchen, mein Zeugs zu entsorgen


----------



## Chrizzi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> *Er hängt daran, wehrlose Tiere zu töten.*
> 
> Is dat nich ne üble Nachrede bzw. Unterstellung? Ick würde wehrlose Tiere aller Art zu nichte machen. Hmm... evtl. sollte ick morgen mal nen Kaffee bei meiner Anwältin trinken ***kopfkratz***
> 
> ...




Vergiss nicht den Aufruf an die Kinder, sie sollen die Angelsachen von Papa wegwerfen nicht.


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

son scheiß kann nur von der peta kommen -.-


----------



## ELBkaida (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Können ni mal ne Pose richtig montieren die Affen...gähn...

Edit: LachsW war schneller..


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Die Demagogen lassen sich schon allerhand einfallen......... aber nie etwas mit Niveau



Das hat ja auch sein Gutes, solche Kampagnen sind vor allem Kronzeuge dafür, was Sekten so alles anrichten...|rolleyes


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Es hilft auch nichts, wenn dein Papa ihn wieder zurück ins Wasser wirft.  Fische, die verletzt und wieder ins Wasser zurückgeworfen werden,  schwimmen mit einer schrecklich blutenden Wunde davon und im Wasser gibt  es keinen Fischdoktor, der sich um sie kümmert. Viele sterben dann!

alter was die fürn müll labern lest euch mal die hp durch


----------



## Chrizzi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Fliegenfischer95 schrieb:


> Es hilft auch nichts, wenn dein Papa ihn wieder zurück ins Wasser wirft.  Fische, die verletzt und wieder ins Wasser zurückgeworfen werden,  schwimmen mit einer schrecklich blutenden Wunde davon und im Wasser gibt  es keinen Fischdoktor, der sich um sie kümmert. Viele sterben dann!
> 
> alter was die fürn müll labern lest euch mal die hp durch




Kleine Kinder glauben das, ist auch gut (für Kinder) geschrieben. Das ist doch beste Propaganda für Kindern.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Soll das heißen, ich bin ein Massenmörder? 
Jetzt mal ehrlich, ich finde das Plaket mehr als lustig, niemand nimmt so ein Ding ernst!


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Bassey (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Das ist ja fast schon Volksverhetzung gegen Angler!!!!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

dein papa ist dumm und ist bei der peta


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Also ich finde es nicht lustig,den Karnickeln die Möhren und
den Salat weg zu essen,damit sie einen langsamen Tod sterben.#d
Da ist mir der Jäger wesentlich lieber,der die Tiere kurz und
schmerzlos tötet.#6
Und den Fischen die Algen weg zu fressen,ist auch nicht
besser.Die Pestianer sind satt,und die Fische hungern.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## ELBkaida (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Die sprechen halt Kleinkinder an und erzählen denen was vom Fuchs...

Ach, sollte ein Peta-Mitglied nach Reaktionen hier schauen kommen - schreib mich an. Gehe die Tage angeln, töte d. Fang (lebend braten tut nämlich noch mehr weh) und du bist herzlichst zum Speisen eingeladen. Bring Wein mit...

Ps: Mein selbstgefangener Fisch entlastet die Weltmeere!!!


----------



## chivas (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

gibt´s so´n plakat auch mit nem komoran drauf? und - kloppen die sich jetzt mit dem nabu?

naja - die verkehrte pose sagt doch schon alles über die qualifikation dieses vereines aus


----------



## padotcom (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Zitat aus obenstehender Webseite:
"Eine aktuell veröffentlichte Studie zeigt, dass Hühnerbabys über ein abstraktes Denkvermögen verfügen und Rechenaufgaben lösen können. Während Menschenbabys in den ersten Monaten lediglich über einen Zahlenspielraum von 1 - 3 verfügen, können die tierischen Einsteins bereits in den ersten Tagen bis 5 rechnen."
Zitat Ende

Selten so gelacht.|supergri


----------



## rob (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

ahhhhh, endlich habe ich mein neues tattoomotiv gefunden....wie geil ist das den:m.  

die peta gehört gerichtlich verboten und nichts anderes, faschos.


----------



## Ronacts (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

|kopfkrat unglaublich was es alles gibt


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Das hat ja auch sein Gutes, solche Kampagnen sind vor allem Kronzeuge dafür, was Sekten so alles anrichten...|rolleyes




Nenn´sowas ja nicht Sekte- sonst kommen die noch auf den Trichter, Penunsen aus dem Kirchensteuertopf einzufordern!

Die Kampange ist auf jeden Fall ein Aufruf zu Straftaten (Sachbeschädigung)....... ob auch der Tatbestand der Volksverhetzung erfüllt ist, kann nur ein Jurist beantworten.

Aber man darf ja auch Soldaten nicht mehr Mörder nennen... von daher könnte man evtl. die Sache auf der Schiene anleiern


----------



## slowhand (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Die sind doch dumm. Ignorieren und weiter... Treffe ich von denen mal einen, schmiere ich ihnen einen Popel an den Infostand. Mehr habe ich für sowas nicht übrig...


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

lest euch mal die inet seite durch lächerlich....


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



padotcom schrieb:


> Zitat aus obenstehender Webseite:
> "Eine aktuell veröffentlichte Studie zeigt, dass Hühnerbabys über ein abstraktes Denkvermögen verfügen und Rechenaufgaben lösen können. Während Menschenbabys in den ersten Monaten lediglich über einen Zahlenspielraum von 1 - 3 verfügen, können die tierischen Einsteins bereits in den ersten Tagen bis 5 rechnen."
> Zitat Ende
> 
> Selten so gelacht.|supergri



Der Satz ist unvollständig. 

"Eine aktuell veröffentlichte Studie zeigt, dass Hühnerbabys über ein  abstraktes Denkvermögen verfügen und Rechenaufgaben lösen können.  Während Menschenbabys in den ersten Monaten lediglich über einen  Zahlenspielraum von 1 - 3 verfügen, können die tierischen Einsteins  bereits in den ersten Tagen bis 5 rechnen, und sind damit klüger als ein 45-jähriger Petaner"


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Dat schlimmste an der Sache ist ja, das die damit immer kurz vor Schonzeitende kommen. Wir hätten mehr zu lachen wenn es in der Winterpause gekommen wäre. Da haben wir Angler einfach mehr Zeit uns damit zu beschäftigen


----------



## WallerKalle04 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

da wäre doch mal ne sammelklage angebracht!


----------



## chivas (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

@Ralle 24:

ist glaub ich das erste mal, und ich tu mich auch schwer - aber diesmal vermag ich nicht, dir zu widersprechen


----------



## angelverrückter96 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

@ WallerKalle04
Jo wie Bassey schon gesagt das ist fast Volksverhetzung


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Mich haben die Spinner vor einiger Zeit mal an so einem Info Stand angelabert....|rolleyes
Aussgerechnet mich...|supergri|supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



chivas schrieb:


> @Ralle 24:
> 
> ist glaub ich das erste mal, und ich tu mich auch schwer - aber diesmal vermag ich nicht, dir zu widersprechen



Macht nix, da gewöhnste Dich dran.


----------



## KawangA (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

huch ich bin ein mörder...??? das ieht mein patenkind anders . der freut sich immer auf frischen selbstgefangen fisch und manchmal ist er auch dabei. letztes jahr meinte er zu mir er will auch ne angel haben....:vik:
ausserdem bin ich noch kein papa dann habe ich ja nochmal schwein gehabt...oder wie jetzt ? werde ich jetzt anders klassizifiert ? dass müsste jetzt mal ausdiskutiert werden, irgendwie fühle ich micht jetzt ausgegrenzt...muhahaha
naja bin ich froh das ich nicht in der geflügelindustrie arbeite...da werden kücken gesext und die hähne die man an der dauenfarbe erkennt mit co2 erstickt. schreit kein ass nach.... :v. naja das sich der fisch von alleine nackisch macht und in die gefriertruhe hopst wurde leider noch nicht erfunden.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



angelverrückter96 schrieb:


> @ WallerKalle04
> Jo wie Bassey schon gesagt das ist fast Volksverhetzung


 

diskriminirung
rufmord
aufruf zum diebstahl und sachbeschädigung


----------



## chivas (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Macht nix, da gewöhnste Dich dran.



niemals!!! :g


fische sind freunde - kein essen! xD


----------



## FehmarnAngler (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Mich haben die Spinner vor einiger Zeit mal an so einem Info Stand angelabert....|rolleyes
> Aussgerechnet mich...|supergri|supergri


 

Das würde mich jetzt ehrlich mal interessieren, was haben sie dich gefragt und wie hast du geantwortet? Als Angler geoutet oder den unwissenden gespielt?


----------



## Reisender (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Sehr geehrte PETA,

  Dass Sie uns Angler nicht mögen ist ja hinreichend bekannt!!

  Und einige Sachen die Sie unterstützen sind ja auch OK, aber sich an die Kinder zu wenden und sich auch noch darin zu Suhlen mit den WORTEN….DEIN VATER TÖTET TIERE ist das Geschmackloseste was ich je gesehen habe. 

  Sie sollten sich Schämen an dem schwächsten und unerfahrensten Glied der Familien mit solchen Plakaten zu Werben….anscheint haben Sie keinen Ars.. in der Hose sich mit uns auseinander zu setzen. 

  Anscheind Wurmt es Sie, dass Sie auf dem rechtlichen Weg keinen Erfolg erlangen, und greifen nun in die Güllekuhle um zu STÄNKERN.

  Applaus für so viel DUMME *INTELLIGENT*sssss…..:v


----------



## gründler (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Bei solchen Bildern macht das Angeln und Jagen noch mehr Spaß.


Nach neusten Studien empfinden Pflanzen Schmerz und Leid,es ist also unverantwortlich Grünzeug zu fressen,was dann lebendig im Mund zerkaut wird.

Kümmert euch um Hunde die dann später von euch getötet werden,da habt ihr genug zutun.

#h


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

|bigeyes|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
grooooooßartig. 
ich will das bild, und nochmehr will ich die köder in dem hut.

naturfanatische faschisten....aber erheiternd.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

wegen der peta habe ich lebenslänglich stubenbau#q , weil ich so dumm war und papas angeln hab weggeworfen!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

"Gott muss lieben verrückte Leute, er macht so viele davon."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nöö, im Ernst, ich würd so´n Poster nehmen, erinnert mich irgendwie an meine IronMaiden-Poster aus grauer Vorzeit

ich glaub, ich schreib denen mal ´ne Mail...


----------



## Printenjäger (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Da sieht man mal, wie verzweifelt die Jungs da sind wenn sie schon mit sonem flachen Gequatsche ankommen....

anscheinend hört ihnen keiner zu


----------



## Colophonius (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Lachen oder weinen - ich weiß es nicht.
Aber ich tendiere eher zu lachen, weil es so lächerlich ist.
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Diskussion mit 'nem Klassenkameraden, der in der PETA ist und es toll findet


----------



## angelverrückter96 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> diskriminirung
> rufmord
> aufruf zum diebstahl und sachbeschädigung



da hast du völlig Recht. Ich finde es eine Sauerei dass man Kinder reinzieht, vor allem mit "dein Papa tötet Tiere" so in dem Moto " er ist Angler, knüpft ihn auf" Anderesseits sind warscheinlich so verzweifelt dass das der letzte Ausweg war^^


----------



## Somkejumper (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Was ist den mit denen los?????
Da wird auf minderheiten rumgehackt. 
Was ist den mit der Fischfangindustrie?????
Davon redet niemand.

Hab mir das Poster als jpg runtergeladen


----------



## eric_d. (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Ich finde es gut das sie sich für tiere einsetzten, ich finde es allerdings lächerlich,peinlich und erbärmlich das in so einer Form zu veröffentlichen. Und dann gerade noch an (uns) anglern die mehr für die Umwelt und die Tierwelt tuen als somanch anderer.
Ich denke Das sie ein falches bild vom angeln haben und das töten der Fische ist warscheinlich der teil vom angeln der nicht gerne gemacht wird.
(Ist nur meine Meinung)
Ich lehne die Peta (spinner) ab und bleibe beim angeln:l:l:l:l
(hoffentlich kommt dieser Beitrag nicht falsch rüber)


----------



## MrFloppy (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

das plakat sieht fast aus wie eines der hetzplakate aus der ns-zeit ... vorallem der totenkopf auf dem "hut" lässt auf analogien zur "schwarzen staffel" schließen. ob man dagegen was machen kann?!?


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> ich glaub, ich schreib denen mal ´ne Mail...



also solltest du das machen bestell mir eins mit....versandkosten übernehme ich....würden sich sicher noch andere finden: machen wir ne sammelbestellung!!!

übrigens ist es toll mal zu sehen dass sich so viele boardies in einem thema tummeln aber alle sich einig sind.


----------



## matchbox (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Mich haben die Spinner vor einiger Zeit mal an so einem Info Stand angelabert....|rolleyes
> Aussgerechnet mich...|supergri|supergri


 
Ich antworte an solchen Ständen immer nur "Ich bin Jäger" und grins dabei, da kommt es dann zu keinen Überredungsversuchen *g*


----------



## gründler (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Printenjäger schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal, wie verzweifelt die Jungs da sind wenn sie schon mit sonem flachen Gequatsche ankommen....
> 
> anscheinend hört ihnen keiner zu


 
Die Kohle geht aus,was meinste was das kostet tausende Hunde Katzen zu Vergaßen Töten......weil die Kosten der Tierrettung,Unterbringung,Arzt,Tierheim.....nicht mehr gedeckt werden können.

Und um die Kohle wieder rollen zu lassen starten man Kampagnen,dann hat man wieder Geld um Hunde Katzen....zu töten die man vorher aus Spanien gerettet hat.

Das nennt sich dann Tierschutz!


----------



## Spiro (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Hmm, schickes Plakat. Falls es eine T-Shirt Sammelbestellung geben sollte  bin ich dabei. Evtl nehme ich gleich zwei, schließlich hat mir mein Vater damals das Angeln beigebracht. Aber mal im Ernst, das kann doch nicht deren Ernst sein oder?


----------



## Somkejumper (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Werd am WE mal mit meinem Schwager reden. Ist Anwalt. Mal schaun, ob da was geht.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Wollebre schrieb:


> warum wird so etwas überhaubt hier zur Sprache gebracht? Die lesen doch auch mit, und je mehr sich darüber aufgeregt wird, desto interessanter wird es doch für die! Die brauchen doch Werbung. Und das Angeln etwas erholsames, spannendes ist, kann man doch wohl seinen Kindern erklären, auch das damit das Töten der Fische dazu gehört die man anschließend essen kann. Leider kennen die meisten Kinder heute nur noch Fischstäbchen.
> 
> Gruß
> Wolle


 


Wenn sie solch ein erbärmliches Volk sind und sich daran aufputschen was wir schreiben, mir recht, ich würde am liebsten sofort eine Duftspur daran setzen! 

(Wenn der erste Teil zu gemein beleidigend rüberkommt, einfach löschen )


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Somkejumper (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Bei einer T-Shirt Bestellung bin ich dabei.
Nehm auch zwei. Den irgendwann, bringe ich meinem Sohn/Tochter das fischen bei.


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> Werd am WE mal mit meinem Schwager reden. Ist Anwalt. Mal schaun, ob da was geht.




Da kann doch sicher unser ERNIE mal wat zu sagen.... Ist ja schon fast der AB MEMBER Anwalt , wenn man dat so nenn darf


----------



## maesox (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

*Aber mal ehrlich, diese Art ist doch wirklich schon fast erbärmlich!!*....und was anderes ist man schließlich von dieser "Sippe" auch nicht gewohnt


...glaube, morgen gehe ich erst mal wieder richtig angeln!


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> Werd am WE mal mit meinem Schwager reden. Ist Anwalt. Mal schaun, ob da was geht.



denke nicht dass da was geht....fällt doch bestimmt unter freie meinungsäußerung....also wenn eine npd maschieren darf denke ich nicht dass man bei so nem bild was machen kann.;+


----------



## KawangA (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

wenn peta es schafft das die chinesen veganer werden höre ich auf zu angeln sofort.


> Somkejumper 	 		*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*
> Bei einer T-Shirt Bestellung bin ich dabei.
> Nehm auch zwei. Den irgendwann, bringe ich meinem Sohn/Tochter das  fischen bei.



nur das man da peta wegen dem urheberrecht fragen müsste glaube ich aber ich würde es mir auch kaufen wenn es das gäbe. einfach nur geil...


----------



## flasha (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Man haben die kranke Phantasien. Erst die Mutter, dann der Vater... http://www.fairlyodd.net/wp-content/uploads/HLIC/2b82d4518e88d91a8d674069fb93ef45.jpg


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Ich urteile mal genau so wie sie es mit uns machen.
"So weich wirst nur in der Birne wenn du meinen Essen das Fressen wegisst."


----------



## allroundfischer11 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Des Poster Brauch ich in großformat für meine Zimmerwand!

Einfach nur lächerlich!


----------



## ELBkaida (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

@flasha: So muss ein gesundes Kind aussehen..

http://vegan-central.de/galerie/kinder_brauchen_fleisch.jpg

Endlich haben die es auch erkannt


----------



## MrFloppy (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

was es nicht alles für schrott gibt. in solchen fällen isses schon fast zu bedauern, dass es bei uns nur eine eingeschränkte zensur gibt ... 

aber sollen diese fieberkranken ruhig weiterhin ihren gesitig verwirrten unflat verbreiten - ich werd trotzdem weiterhin angeln und gehen und fisch und fleisch essen. 

evtl wäre ne gegenkampagne angebracht: soja statt regenwald: tofu-soja schuld an der klimakatastrophe!


----------



## olafson (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

So wie sie aussehen, sind es doch gar keine fische im bild, sondern Aliens wie bei "Man in black"|bigeyes    Sowas gehört eliminiert  |evil:|evil: |smash: 




eric_d. schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut das sie sich für tiere einsetzten, ich finde es allerdings lächerlich,peinlich und erbärmlich das in so einer Form zu veröffentlichen. Und dann gerade noch an (uns) anglern die mehr für die Umwelt und die Tierwelt tuen als somanch anderer.
> Ich denke Das sie ein falches bild vom angeln haben und das töten der Fische ist warscheinlich der teil vom angeln der nicht gerne gemacht wird.
> (Ist nur meine Meinung)
> Ich lehne die Peta (spinner) ab und bleibe beim angeln:l:l:l:l
> (hoffentlich kommt dieser Beitrag nicht falsch rüber)



Die kennen schon das richtige bild vom angeln, aber so lange sich damit geld verdienen lässt, ändern se ihre meinung nicht. Es ist halt auch nur eine FIRMA.



Aber mal ehrlich, des ist schon ein lustiger haufen. :g


----------



## ernie1973 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Hm, sehr bedenklich!

Der Aufruf zum Wegwerfen der Angel (adressiert an Kinder!!!) kommt nach meiner Rechtsauffassung dem Aufruf zu einer Sachbeschädigung gleich!

Das finde ich rechtlich bedenklich und aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Kinder die Adressaten sind auch moralisch unter aller Kanone.

Viel nachdenklicher macht mich aber die Aufmachung des Plakates an sich, weil sie mich an Plakate erinnert, mit welcher in der Dt. Vergangenheit Menschen best. Volksgruppen diskriminierend dargestellt wurden und mit denen damals übelste Hetze (leider erfolgreich!) betrieben wurde.

Ich kenne die Originalplakate von Bildern - und die Art und Weise der Darstellung ist der der Nazis wirklich leider sehr ähnlich!

Zudem könnte ich mich maßlos darüber aufregen, dass die sich explizit an Kinder wenden - das wurde in vielen totalitäten Systemen auch so gemacht, um früh´ genug eine Doktrin zu platzieren!

Ich finde es unter aller Kanone und ich würde mich freuen, wenn zumindest VDSF oder DAV - am besten beide gemeinsam dazu bitte einmal öffentlich Stellung nehmen würden!

Rechtlich gibt es in dieser Sache so etwas wie eine Sammelklage leider nicht in Deutschland.

Eine Anzeige wegen dem Aufruf an Kinder als Leser, eine Sachbeschädigung durch wegwerfen von Papa´s Angel zu begehen ist aber möglich - und die Gesamtheit derdort dargebotenen Bilder und Texte könnte für eine entsprechende Unterlassungsklage reichen!

Bitte nicht vergessen, die Hetze an sich dürfte leider zum größten Teil von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt sein, die leider auch für merkwürdige Gestalten mit merkwürdigen Meinungen steht.

Die diffamierende Darstellung des Angler´s könnten die Vögel als Satire durchbekommen.

*Fazit:*

*Rechtlich und vor allem moralisch bedenklich ist nur der Aufruf an eine unüberschaubar große Anzahl von Kindern, letztlich eine Straftat zu begehen.*
*Zudem könnte eine Volkverherhetzung (§ 130 StGB) darin liegen, da Angler als Teil der Bevölkerung dadurch betroffen sind.*
Eine Anleitung zu Straftaten (§ 130 a StGB) könnte es ebenfalls sein.
Für eine genaue Prüfung fehlt mir jetzt gerade die Zeit.

 Anzeigen kann man das - kostet nix und Anzeigen nimmt jede Polizeidienststelle entgegen - oder auch jede Staatsanwaltschaft direkt!
Die werden nicht begeistert sein, MÜSSEN der Anzeige aber von Amts wegen nachgehen und überprüfen, ob und inwiefern dort strafrechtlich sanktioniertes Verhalten vorliegt, gefördert wird usw.!

Falls jemand eine Anzeige erstatten möchte, wäre eine gute Beweissicherung & - Dokumentation von Nöten, damit P-E-T-A nicht gleich alles von Server nimmt & löscht!

Ich überlege auch, es nach entsprechender Überprüfung einfach mal selbst anzuzeigen - sollte jemand das vor mir tun, bitte zwecks Austausch von Infos melden!
Ich komme erst morgen Nachmittag dazu - sichert doch bitte mal via Screenshots alles, weil ich gleich aus dem Haus bin!

Ernie


----------



## FehmarnAngler (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



ELBkaida schrieb:


> @flasha: So muss ein gesundes Kind aussehen..
> 
> http://vegan-central.de/galerie/kinder_brauchen_fleisch.jpg
> 
> Endlich haben die es auch erkannt


 


Bitte, ich esse gerade von Papi selber gefangenden und geräucherten Hering (jetzt im ernst!).  :v


----------



## PapaBear (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

|bigeyesSo ein Bild habe ich in irgend einem Geschichtsbuch schon einmal gesehen. Bloß gings da um NS Propaganda. Als nächstes zeigen die Angler in SS Uniform:v


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Das würde mich jetzt ehrlich mal interessieren, was haben sie dich gefragt und wie hast du geantwortet? ?


 
Die haben mich angelabert mit : "Mögen Sie Tiere ?"
Als ich dann mit "Klar am liebsten medium " geanwortet habe, war das Gespräch eigentlich schon beendet...|supergri


----------



## ernie1973 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



PapaBear schrieb:


> |bigeyesSo ein Bild habe ich in irgend einem Geschichtsbuch schon einmal gesehen. Bloß gings da um NS Propaganda. Als nächstes zeigen die Angler in SS Uniform:v


 
Das meinte ich mit meinem Beitrag!

Dieses Bild erinnert mich optisch stark an die damalige Propaganda, als trauriger Teil unserer Vergangenheit!

Aber es zeigt deren Niveau!

So, muß leider jetzt los, aber werde morgen mal die Keule schwingen und einige Behörden ans arbeiten bringen!

Ernie


----------



## chivas (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

du bist´n guter


----------



## ADDI 69 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Was für Lutscher#q#q#q uns das Angeln vermiesen,Kinder zur Streftat auffordern und in China schmeißen die Köche reienweise lebendige Fische in die Pfannen .
Was soll man da noch zu sagen als : " Armes Deutschland "  ........ so'n Quark is nur hier möglich:v


----------



## Somkejumper (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Ich urteile mal genau so wie sie es mit uns machen.
> "So weich wirst nur in der Birne wenn du meinen Essen das Fressen wegisst."



So ist es. Ich mag die Kartoffel auch nur, wenn sie vorher von Schwein vernascht wurde.


----------



## upsi26 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

das kannste laut sagen so etwas gibt es nur in deutschland.#q


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch, es nach entsprechender Überprüfung einfach mal selbst anzuzeigen - sollte jemand das vor mir tun, bitte zwecks Austausch von Infos melden!
> Ich komme erst morgen Nachmittag dazu - sichert doch bitte mal via Screenshots alles, weil ich gleich aus dem Haus bin!
> 
> Ernie




Vorsicht. Ich denke die Typen sind nicht so doof, wie wir glauben. Denen ist garantiert klar, dass sowas rechtlich bedenklich ist. Eine Anzeige bringt die ganze Kampagne nur in die Öffentlichkeit, denn das werden die garantiert öffentlich ausschlachten.
Und genau das wollen die damit erreichen.

Nach dem Motto " Ok, da haben wir etwas überzogen, aber im Grunde blablabla. "
Am besten noch im Fernsehen. Abgehalfterte " Stars " mit entsprechenden Beziehungen haben die ja. 

Am besten einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Blauzahn (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vorsicht. Ich denke die Typen sind nicht so doof, wie wir glauben. Denen ist garantiert klar, dass sowas rechtlich bedenklich ist. Eine Anzeige bringt die ganze Kampagne nur in die Öffentlichkeit, denn das werden die garantiert öffentlich ausschlachten.
> Und genau das wollen die damit erreichen.
> 
> Nach dem Motto " Ok, da haben wir etwas überzogen, aber im Grunde blablabla. "
> ...



So sehe ich das auch.
Einfach nur unter peinlich abtun, mehr ist dieses Geschmiere nicht wert.


----------



## HD4ever (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

wieder mal nur gequirlter Sch*** von den Deppen #q
ich reg mich nicht mehr drüber auf .....


----------



## Bassey (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Hier in Deutschland geht es den Menschen einfach zu gut! Müssten die Schwachköpfe täglich um's Überleben kämpfen und könnten Hunger leicht durch Fischen stillen, wären sie die ersten am Wasser!

Es geht den Leuten hier wohl einfach zu gut, sonst hätten sie garnicht die Zeit für solche Schwachsinnsgeschwängerten Idiotien!!!

DAS ist eine Begleiterscheinung der Wohlstandsgesellschaften!


----------



## teilzeitgott (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

was soll man dazu sagen ?
aufregen oder nicht ?
ich sage nein...
mir tun die leute fast schon leid, sich auf so eine niedrige niveau stufe zu begeben ist schon beachtlich.
gut das wir keine anderen probleme haben als das sich die selbsternannten schützer und rächer aller tiere mal wieder herablassend über uns äussern.
am besten weglächeln, das paßt den am wenigsten.

wie schrieb hier schon einer ? 
auf tierschützer machen aber dem vieh das futter wegfressen


----------



## ADDI 69 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

*Zitat Peta : Nehmen Sie Ihre Freunde „an den Haken", indem Sie sie zu tier- und  umweltfreundlichen Freizeitaktivitäten, wie beispielsweise Radfahren,  Wandern, Schwimmen, Kanufahren oder Schnorcheln mitnehmen.*

...jepp,mit'm Fahrad querfeldein durch'n Wald,beim Wandern die armen Tiere im Wald verschrecken und Kanufahren in den Laichgebieten der Meerforellen....Tolle Idee von der Peta#q#q


----------



## rouvi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

hmm echt ne freiheit sowas... vielleicht hat ja jemand die kontakte ohne die fachkenntnisse und verklagt den haufen 

...wobei, wenn ich "dorsche kloppen bin" hab ich beim ausnehmen, der oft vielen fische, irgendwann das gleiche gesicht, wie der schlipsträger dort!

lg
rouvi


----------



## Wildshark (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Tierschutz in allen Ehren!!
Aber das geht doch zuweit!
Finde es nicht schlecht sich für Tiere einzusetzen,aber die gehen jawohl zu weit!#q

Torsten


----------



## holk (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



> Viel nachdenklicher macht mich aber die Aufmachung des Plakates an sich, weil sie mich an Plakate erinnert, mit welcher in der Dt. Vergangenheit Menschen best. Volksgruppen diskriminierend dargestellt wurden und mit denen damals übelste Hetze (leider erfolgreich!) betrieben wurde.



Das ist nun mal der Stil von Extremisten jeder Art ... egal ob links, rechts oder grün.
Wenn ehrliche und zudem spendenbereite Naturfreunde endlich mal realisieren würden was teilweise mit ihren vermeindlich gut angelegten Geldern passiert würde solchen Truppen wie PETA bald der Spendenstrom versiegen. Diesen Stil kann doch kein halbwegs intelligenter Mensch gut und unterstützenswert finden.

Als Angler kann man eigentlich froh sein dass sich die PETA mit derartigen Niveaulosigkeiten selbst disqualifiziert.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Nette Kampagne, schickes Layout, gefällt mir gut!

Haben die Julius Streicher geklont, oder was geht da ab?


----------



## Udo561 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vorsicht. Ich denke die Typen sind nicht so doof, wie wir glauben. Denen ist garantiert klar, dass sowas rechtlich bedenklich ist. Eine Anzeige bringt die ganze Kampagne nur in die Öffentlichkeit,
> Am besten einfach ignorieren.



Hi,
sehe ich genau so , am bessten ignorieren und hier einfach schließen.
Nach ein paar Tagen redet niemand mehr darüber.
Gruß Udo


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

ich sach ma nix dazu -.-


----------



## Ben88 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Esst nur noch Grünzeug.
Ach ich vergas,Pflanzen spüren auch Schmerz.
Lebt von Frischluft!


Wahnsinn |krach:


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Hallo,

würde auch sagen einfach ignorieren und hier schließen.
Warum lasst ihr euch so provozieren????

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Slipknot1 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Peta... versuchen es mit allen Mitteln... naja mir Wurscht.


----------



## andyblub (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



holk schrieb:


> Als Angler kann man eigentlich froh sein dass sich die PETA mit derartigen Niveaulosigkeiten selbst disqualifiziert.



Eines sollte man aber nicht unterschlagen: Wenns um das jährliche Robbenklatschen der Kanadier oder den Walfang der Japaner geht, mutieren hier viele selbst zu grünen PETA-Extremisten, ohne Berücksichtigung anderer Kulturen, Geschichte und Geschmäcker.


----------



## andy72 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

|good:


----------



## angler4711 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Der Klügere gibt nach!


Naja wenn sie es nötig haben.


#q


----------



## Rosi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



andyblub schrieb:


> Eines sollte man aber nicht unterschlagen: Wenns um das jährliche Robbenklatschen der Kanadier oder den Walfang der Japaner geht, mutieren hier viele selbst zu grünen PETA-Extremisten, ohne Berücksichtigung anderer Kulturen, Geschichte und Geschmäcker.



Na, das kann man doch nicht miteinander Vergleichen. Du redest von der Realität und der Thread spielt in Petas Wahnsinnswelt. Mir ist das zu extremer Dummenfang und gehört so nicht zu unserer Kultur oder Geschichte.


----------



## Dirk30 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Hab da mal so nen Titel von BAP gehört: "Lasse doch reden"


Sollen doch die Leute von der Peta schreiben was sie wollen, mich beeindruckt das nicht.


Zitat:
Falsch, Herr Kartoffelkopf! Dr. D. Broom, Tierschutzberater der  britischen Regierung, sagt dazu: „Anatomisch und physiologisch ist das  Schmerzsystem von Fischen dem von Vögeln oder Säugetieren  gleichzusetzen." Und Dr. Austin Williams, ein Zoologe der amerikanischen  Meeresfischerei-Behörde, meint, dass Fische „fühlende Organismen sind  und natürlich Schmerz empfindet"

Selten so gelacht. In Sachen Rechtschreibung hapert´s wohl noch ein wenig. Wird wohl ein Fall für unseren Ferkelfahnder sein. Bestimmt wird die Peta Platz 1 belegen.


----------



## daci7 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

das das die allerunterste schiene ist, ist natürlich jedem klar der das plakat sieht und die leute schießen sich damit selbst ins aus.

ich wurd auch schon öfter von solchen und ähnlichen organisationen auf der straße angesprochen ... 
nach dem motto:

"*grins* mögen sie tiere?"

"klar mag ich tiere, einer der gründe warum ich biologie studiere..."

"suuuper!! *glitzern in den augen* wir haben hier dasunddas programm aufgezogen um für die rechte derundder tiere zu kämpfen weil blablabla"

"... außerdem bin ich angler, arbeite in der molekularen genetik und unterstütze damit teilweise tierversuche. auch bin ich des öfteren auf solche angewiesen. natürlich nur um grundlagenforschung zu betreiben die möglicherweise irgendwann leuten wie dir den arsch rettet, wenn du aufgrund unausgeglichener ernährung oder folgeerscheinungen im krankenhaus landest *grins zurück*"

meistens ist dann schluss mit der unterhaltung.

allerdings hatte ich auch schon positive überraschungen und recht angenehme diskussionen mit solchen leute (zwar nicht peta aber immerhin).

schluss mit offtopic!


----------



## Stachelgetier (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Die haben den Ar*** offen !!!


----------



## jörg81 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

...nachdem sie mit naomi campell geworben haben und die kurze zeit später für pelze geworben hat ist das wohl der grösste witz!!!


HIER ZU MUSS SICH JEDER SEIN EIGENES BILD MACHEN
http://www.petatotettiere.de/press.cfm


----------



## frogile (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

_Genau wie Menschen lauschen Fische bei anderen um etwas zu erfahren und  sie können sogar Werkzeug benutzen!_

Welche Fische benutzen Werkzeuge? Wuerd mich brennen interessieren!


----------



## Meister (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



wacko schrieb:


> Quelle: http://www.peta.de/web/deinpapatoetettier.3122.html


 


  Einfach nur absurd.|sagnix


----------



## Cobra HH (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man diese vollidioten mal nen klaps aufen Hinterkopf geben.



vllt ist das ja das problem, haben früher zuviel auf den hinterkopf bekommen.


----------



## frogile (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Ach da wir gerade dabei sind:
Das ist echt mal ein geiles Spiel von PETA, das sogar richtig Spass macht.
http://www.peta.org/cooking-mama/index.asp?c=pcmgb08
Extrem lustig fande ich, dass wenn man die Eier aufschlaegt, Blut raus kommt. Ist mir persoehnlich nun noch nie passiert.

P.S. Ich bin auch Mitglied bei PETA!!
*P*eople *E*ast *T*asty* A*nimals!


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Is dat nich ne üble Nachrede bzw. Unterstellung? Ick würde wehrlose Tiere aller Art zu nichte machen. Hmm... evtl. sollte ick morgen mal nen Kaffee bei meiner Anwältin trinken ***kopfkratz***


Was das ist ist völlig egal, die PETA nimmt auch kaum einer ernst, das ist übrigens keine TierSCHUTZorganisation, sondern eine TierRECHTSorganisation.







FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Soll das heißen, ich bin ein Massenmörder?
> Jetzt mal ehrlich, ich finde das Plaket mehr als lustig, niemand nimmt so ein Ding ernst!
> 
> 
> Gruß, Jochen


Ja Jochen, Du bist ein Massenmörder, Wenn DU im Ladenbist bekomme ich auch immer ein paar graue Haare mehr, die hast Du also auch noch auf dem Gewissen  :vik:

und DU hast selbstredend recht, niemand nimmt so ein Ding ernst #h
Bis die Tage, wir sehen uns #h



rob schrieb:


> ahhhhh, endlich habe ich mein neues tattoomotiv gefunden....wie geil ist das den:m.
> 
> die peta gehört gerichtlich verboten und nichts anderes, faschos.


Nix verboten, IGNORIERT #h





WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> da wäre doch mal ne sammelklage angebracht!


Sammelklagen gibts in Deutschland nicht.





Rubber Duck schrieb:


> ich glaub, ich schreib denen mal ´ne Mail...


Ist es nicht wert, IGNORIEREN ist das beste #h






gründler schrieb:


> Die Kohle geht aus,was meinste was das kostet tausende Hunde Katzen zu Vergaßen Töten......weil die Kosten der Tierrettung,Unterbringung,Arzt,Tierheim.....nicht mehr gedeckt werden können.
> 
> Und um die Kohle wieder rollen zu lassen starten man Kampagnen,dann hat man wieder Geld um Hunde Katzen....zu töten die man vorher aus Spanien gerettet hat.
> 
> Das nennt sich dann Tierschutz!


Nein, NICHT TierSCHUTZ, TierRECHT, die PETA ist KEINE anerkannte Tierschutzorganisation.
Nicht in einen Topf werfen.






FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Wenn sie solch ein erbärmliches Volk sind und sich daran aufputschen was wir schreiben, mir recht, ich würde am liebsten sofort eine Duftspur daran setzen!
> 
> (Wenn der erste Teil zu gemein beleidigend rüberkommt, einfach löschen )
> 
> ...


Wehe mein Freund, wenn Du ne Duftspur im Laden  setzt 
Dann mache ich das Lager extra noch unordentlicher bevor Du antanzt  #h






Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vorsicht. Ich denke die Typen sind nicht so doof, wie wir glauben. Denen ist garantiert klar, dass sowas rechtlich bedenklich ist. Eine Anzeige bringt die ganze Kampagne nur in die Öffentlichkeit, denn das werden die garantiert öffentlich ausschlachten.
> Und genau das wollen die damit erreichen.
> 
> Nach dem Motto " Ok, da haben wir etwas überzogen, aber im Grunde blablabla. "
> ...


Genau, IGNORIEREN!!!






andyblub schrieb:


> Eines sollte man aber nicht unterschlagen: Wenns um das jährliche Robbenklatschen der Kanadier oder den Walfang der Japaner geht, mutieren hier viele selbst zu grünen PETA-Extremisten, ohne Berücksichtigung anderer Kulturen, Geschichte und Geschmäcker.


Nochmals:
Die PETA hat mit TierSCHUTZ nichts am Hut, das ist eine TierRECHTSorganisation und KEINE anerkannte TierSCHUTZorganisation.
Nicht verwechseln!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> ...Nix verboten, IGNORIERT
> ...
> Ist es nicht wert, IGNORIEREN ist das beste
> ...
> Genau, IGNORIEREN!!!...



ähh, ja, die Message ist rübergekommen, ich werd´s IGNORIEREN!

dann besorg Du bitte das/die Poster, denn isch will so´n Teil habn! :m



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> ...Du bist ein Massenmörder...



Massenmörder sind wir alle, bzw. alle, die jemals ´ne Lümmeltüte oder ´n Zewa (o.ä.) benutzt haben - überlegt mal, wie viele Menschenleben Ihr vernichtet habt!


----------



## daci7 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> Massenmörder sind wir alle, bzw. alle, die jemals ´ne Lümmeltüte oder ´n Zewa (o.ä.) benutzt haben - überlegt mal, wie viele Menschenleben Ihr vernichtet habt!




... aber stell dir mal vor was für ne arbeit das gewesen wäre diese ganzen leben durchzubringen ... alleine fürs austragen bräuchte man doch schon öhhh... #t mehr als einen harem. ich glaub das verlangt sogarpeta nicht von dir.


----------



## wusel345 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Da die PETA sich ja für die Rechte aller Tiere einsetzt, könnte doch die nächste PETA Hauptversammlung in einem mit Läuse und Flöhe präparierten Saal an einem Moskito verseuchten See stattfinden. Da sie ja Tiere nicht töten, hätten beide Seiten sicherlich viel Spaß miteinander. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

PETA ist das eine, wissenschaftliche Studien das andere:


*Angeln verbessert Lebensqualität von Behinderten*
http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/gesundheit/psychologie/10099112-Angeln-gegen-die-Vereinsamung.html

*Hobbys in der freien Natur Angeln verbessert Lebensqualität von Behinderten*
http://www.lifeline.de/cda/news/medizin-news/gesundheit_allgemein/content-217251.html

*Angeln steigert Lebensqualität für Menschen mit Behinderung*
http://www.aerztezeitung.de/panoram...ert-lebensqualitaet-menschen-behinderung.html

Immer gut, wenn man sich mal so an die Pressemeldungen erinnert, die man hier einstellt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114900

Die Moral von der Geschichte:
*PETA will behinderten Menschen das Leben schwerer machen und das Angeln verbieten...*


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> *Zitat Peta : Nehmen Sie Ihre Freunde „an den Haken", indem Sie sie zu tier- und umweltfreundlichen Freizeitaktivitäten, wie beispielsweise Radfahren, Wandern, Schwimmen, Kanufahren oder Schnorcheln mitnehmen.*
> 
> ...jepp,mit'm Fahrad querfeldein durch'n Wald,beim Wandern die armen Tiere im Wald verschrecken und Kanufahren in den Laichgebieten der Meerforellen....Tolle Idee von der Peta#q#q


 

Jooo, genau das sind sie, die Weltversteher vom Typ "sendungsbewusster Gymnasiallehrer mit Hang zu familienintegrierenden Aktivitäten" (falls ein Lehrer unter uns ist: ).

Zunächst mit dem Bike im Wald für mächtig Bodenverdichtung sorgen, dann den Jakobsweg unsicher machen, beim dilettantischen Familienausflug auf dem Leihkanu immer stromab ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste durch alles durchsensen und schließlich beim Schnorcheln im Meer dem weißen Hai begegnen....:vik:

Und niemals mehr wurden sie gesehen!!!
#6


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> sehe ich genau so , am bessten ignorieren und hier einfach schließen.
> Nach ein paar Tagen redet niemand mehr darüber.
> Gruß Udo



Wenn Du nichts zu Diskussion beifügen willst, dann ignorier sie doch, aber laß mal schön diejenigen diskutieren, die da was zu sagen haben #d.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das finde ich rechtlich bedenklich und aufgrund  der Tatsache, dass Kinder die Adressaten sind auch moralisch unter  aller Kanone.
> 
> Viel nachdenklicher macht mich aber die Aufmachung des Plakates an sich,  weil sie mich an Plakate erinnert, mit welcher in der Dt. Vergangenheit  Menschen best. Volksgruppen diskriminierend dargestellt wurden und mit  denen damals übelste Hetze (leider erfolgreich!) betrieben  wurde.



Genau das ist der Punkt. Deswegen sollte man sich solche Bilder und Aufrufe sowie die Originalvorbilder sichern. Falls es mal wirklich zu irgendwelchen rechtlichen Auseinandersetzungen kommt, kann man dann schön dieses Material zum Nachweis deren totalitären und volksverhetzenden Gedankenguts nutzen. Solche Kampagnien mögen ja in den USA en Vogue sein und Zuspruch finden (siehe die Tea-Party-Bewegung) aber hier dürfte sowas glücklicherweise eher Befremden auslösen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vorsicht. Ich denke die Typen sind nicht so  doof, wie wir glauben. Denen ist garantiert klar, dass sowas rechtlich  bedenklich ist. Eine Anzeige bringt die ganze Kampagne nur in die  Öffentlichkeit, denn das werden die garantiert öffentlich ausschlachten.
> Und genau das wollen die damit erreichen.
> 
> Nach dem Motto " Ok, da haben wir etwas überzogen, aber im Grunde  blablabla. "



Ralf, das ist doch nicht schlimm. Man darf und sollte Angeln öffentlich diskutieren. Und solche Leute machen es einem eher leicht als schwer.

Ansonsten scheint mir auch deren Bedeutung auch völlig überschätzt von so manch einem. |rolleyes


----------



## oli (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Schaut euch mal das hier an und beruhigt euch, gibt auch andere Seiten:
http://www.kinder-brauchen-fleisch.de/

Irgendwie sind die wie das beschäftigte Päärchen auf der anderen Uferseite ..... lächeln und weiter angeln


----------



## Fanny (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Neuste Untersuchungen haben ergeben, dass Fische -----) Den Schmerz wie wir  oder andere Säugetiere ihn kennen nicht empfinden.Fische haben eher Stress.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Goile Seite ;-)


----------



## oli (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

@ Thomas: Ich schmeiß mich weg ... da sieht man wie manche reagieren wenn man den Spieß umdreht ... rofl


----------



## Hebel (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Kinder brauchen Fisch und Fleisch!!!!! Aber niemals PETA|kopfkrat


----------



## Lucius (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



frogile schrieb:


> Ach da wir gerade dabei sind:
> Das ist echt mal ein geiles Spiel von PETA, das sogar richtig Spass macht.
> http://www.peta.org/cooking-mama/index.asp?c=pcmgb08
> Extrem lustig fande ich, dass wenn man die Eier aufschlaegt, Blut raus kommt. Ist mir persoehnlich nun noch nie passiert.
> ...



P.S.: Es müsste "People Eat Tasty Animals" heissen....;-)


Aber mal Topic:

Alle paar Wochen kommt hier so ein Thread und es wird sich dann gegen PETA ereifert , teilweise auch mit einem Niveau der Peta in nichts nachsteht....
Können wir das nicht mal einfach sein lassen!?
Ignorieren wäre hier nach dem 216.Thread meiner Meinung nach eher angebracht, als sich auf deren Niveau zu begeben...
Lieber weiter Angeln, was für die Umwelt tun und die Leute die solch ein überzogenes "Gutmenschentum" unbedingt brauchen einfach sein lassen...., mich tangiert so etwas nicht, solange Ich keine Diskussion am Wasser führen muss oder ein PETA-Mitglied meint mich beim ausüben meines Hobbies stören zu müssen...

Wie heisst es so schön :
Diskutiere nicht mit Idioten, Sie ziehen dich auf ihr Niveau herunter und sind dir dort Haushoch überlegen....


----------



## Gardenfly (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Das Plakat mit den Papa erinnert mich stark an Plakate die es ab 1933 in Deutschland gegeben hat. 
Eine Anzeige wegen Volksverhetzung ist nicht verkehrt, wer darf die stellen ?


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

hab mich mal sporadisch erkundigt: merchandise und support sind kostenlos....die plakate  kann man einfach kostenlos bestellen....dann will ich auch gleich noch das andere wo die mommy dem hasen bei lebendigen leib das fell abzieht.


----------



## Sterni01 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Zum Thema : Dein Papa tötet Tiere...

Tiere sind Lebewesen. Pflanzen sind ebenfalls Lebewesen !
Wer also Pflanzen ,,tötet,, ist doch kein Deut besser ?

Es sei denn, er unterteilt Lebewesen in verschiedene Klassen.
Und tun wir das nicht alle ??? 
So entsteht also die Nahrungskette. 
Mir ist es Wurst, wer , was ißt. Allerdings möchte ich mir auch nicht vorschreiben lassen, wovon ich mich ernähren soll.
Die Evolution des Menschen hat uns doch nicht umsonst zu Allesfressern gemacht ! Deshalb haben wir Reißzähne ! 
Einen Fleischfresser nur mit Grünzeug zu füttern, ist genau so absurt, wie eine Kuh mit Fleisch zu ernähren !!!


----------



## TRANSformator (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Wollen wir mal zusammenfassen:

- PETA pfercht Hunde in verdreckten Transportern unter unwürdigen Zuständen zusammen und transportiert sie in ein eigenes Todeslager, wo die Hunde umgebracht werden. Anschließend werden die Hunde in Müllsäcke gepackt in Containern "entsorgt". Dies erinnert mich persönlich doch sehr stark an eine dunkle Zeit der deutschen Vergangenheit. Davon gibts ja scheinbar auch Ermittlungsfotos.

- PETA macht sich mit unzähligen Taten strafbar. Unter anderem gehören dazu Einbrüche, Diebstähle (da es sich dabei meist um Tiere handelt könnte man auch von Entführungen sprechen), Sachbeschädigungen etc. Von den ganzen Verleumdungen, Diskriminierungen, Beleidigungen und Aufrufen zu Straftaten ganz zu schweigen.

- PETA wendet sich mit Kampagnen oder sollte man besser sagen "Propaganda" an stark beeinflussbare und zu schützende Gruppen wie Kinder. Diese Kampagnen sind aus Sicht der verantwortungsvollen Erziehung blanker Wahnsinn. Sich mit blutrünstiger Propaganda (Kampagnen, Flyer, Spiele) an beinflussbare Kinder zu wenden und denen vorzuwerfen, ihre Eltern seien Mörder, gehört bestraft.
Diese Art sich an beinflussbare Kinder zu wenden, erinnert ebenso stark an die eben schon angesprochene dunkle deutsche NS-Vergangenheit. Die üblen Plakate im Stile der NS-Propaganda tun ihr Übriges.


Zum Glück wird dieser Verein von der breiten Masse nicht ernst genommen. Auf der anderen Seite sollte man diese Zustände unter objektiver Sicht der breiten Masse publik machen, um diesen Verein noch weiter ins Abseits zu drängen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## oli (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Zum Glück wird dieser Verein von der breiten Masse nicht ernst genommen. Auf der anderen Seite sollte man diese Zustände unter objektiver Sicht der breiten Masse publik machen, um diesen Verein noch weiter ins Abseits zu drängen.



Da geb ich dir echt Recht mit .... ich nehme sie nicht ernst, aber mir haben sie damit echt einige Lacher beschert ... empfinde es als reine Energieverschwendung sich darüber aufzuregen ... muss aber jeder selber wissen, wie er mit diesem Verein (?) umgeht ... bei mir liegen sie in dem Ordner "Teilweise belustigend"

Gruß
Oli

Off topic:
Jetzt werd ich mal schauen ob der Netto noch was von dem Lamm aus dem Angebot hat


----------



## Losthighway (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

http://www.southpark.de/clips/sp_vid_104402/ 
http://www.southpark.de/clips/sp_vid_154583/


----------



## TRANSformator (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Losthighway schrieb:


> http://www.southpark.de/clips/sp_vid_104402/
> http://www.southpark.de/clips/sp_vid_154583/



Ich war nie ein Freund dieser Serie, aber das ist zu geil....


----------



## Graveguard (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Ich möchte nur nochmal diesen Link zum Thema einwerfen:
http://www.petakillsanimals.com/
Demnach wurden 97,3% der 2009 "geretteten" Tiere von der PETA umgebracht.
tolle Statistik *g*
Gruß
Jan


----------



## ernie1973 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Das Plakat mit den Papa erinnert mich stark an Plakate die es ab 1933 in Deutschland gegeben hat.
> Eine Anzeige wegen Volksverhetzung ist nicht verkehrt, wer darf die stellen ?


 
Jeder kann und darf das anzeigen.

Auch den Aufruf "Papa´s Angel wegzuwerfen" würde ich dabei packen.

Sobald Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft "dienstlich" davon Kenntnis bekommen, *müssen* sie von Amts wegen ermitteln und der Staatsanwalt entscheidet dann, ob angeklagt wird, gegen Auflagen eingestellt wird usw.!


Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich es selbst eben schreibe - mit Dokumentation wären das 1-2 Stunden Arbeit, um es vernünftig zu machen.

Allerdings überlege ich mittlerweile, ob das Ignorieren dieser Leute nicht doch der bessere Weg wäre.

Ich bin hin und hergerissen, ob man das anzeigt, oder doch ignoriert - Angst macht mir nur, was damals passiert ist, weil viele Menschen solche "Propaganda" durch Wegschauen einfach nur ignoriert haben.

Sollte man diese Leute nun wirklich in ein öffentliches Verfahren zerren, damit sie noch mehr Presse bekommen???

Das ist für mich die Frage - wenn die am Ende noch durch Medienpräsenz profitieren würde ich mich sehr ärgern!

Ernie

PS:

Für alle Interessierten:

Meine letzte Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz gegen eine Blondine und ihren Freund führte übrigens nur zu einer Einstellung des Verfahrens.

Die Blondine war in einer großen dt. Zeitung mit einem von ihrem Freund geangelten Wels abgelichtet, der erkennbar an einem Seil durch Maul & Kiemen nur für die Photos (in einem dt. Gewässer!) stundenlang festgehalten wurde.

Das Verfahren wurde am Ende eingestellt, weil die Beschuldigten angaben, der Wels "sei schon tot gewesen" - obwohl in dem Artikel stand, er sei nach der langen Photo-Session releast worden.

...Soviel dazu, wie einfach eine Verteidigung sein kann, man man es mit der Wahrheit u.U. nicht so genau nimmt.

Das Gegenteil konnte nicht nachgewiesen werden --> Einstellung !

Ernie


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Sollte man diese Leute nun wirklich in ein öffentliches Verfahren zerren, damit sie noch mehr Presse bekommen???
> 
> Das ist für mich die Frage - wenn die am ende noch durch Medienpräsenz profitieren würde ich mich sehr ärgern!



Genau darauf spekuliert der Haufen...

Übrigens ist diese "kinder brauchen Fleisch Seite" keinen Deut besser und ebenfalls nur billige Propaganda.

Schade, daß sich soviele hier auf deren Niveau begeben...


----------



## Michel81 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

die nazivergleiche sind ja süß. lasst die mal lieber raus, das verhöhnt die NS-opfer.

und das töten von tieren, die "abgegeben" werden, halte ich für angemessen. sollen die am leben bleiben und uns die ressourcen wegfressen? bin aber eh ein gegener von haustieren. ich halt mich an die, die frei rumschwimmen.


----------



## angler4711 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



> http://www.southpark.de/clips/sp_vid_104402/
> http://www.southpark.de/clips/sp_vid_154583/


 

Oh man ich hauh mich weg, einfach zu geil!



:m:m


----------



## ernie1973 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Michel81 schrieb:


> die nazivergleiche sind ja süß. lasst die mal lieber raus, das verhöhnt die NS-opfer.
> 
> und das töten von tieren, die "abgegeben" werden, halte ich für angemessen. sollen die am leben bleiben und uns die ressourcen wegfressen? bin aber eh ein gegener von haustieren. ich halt mich an die, die frei rumschwimmen.


 
Nein, niemand verhöhnt hier die Opfer!

Aber die stilistischen Mittel sind signifikant von damals abgekupfert, was in meinen Augen der wahre Hohn ist.

Nur weil wir hier in Deutschland leben, darf man das und muß das sogar aussprechen, wenn sich heute eine Organisation der gleichen Mittel bedient, die den Verbrechern von damals schon zum Erfolgt bei der Aktivierung großer Teile der Bevölkerung verholfen haben!

Ernie


----------



## Koalano1 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Das ist echt ein sehr(!!!) armes und primitives Verhalten und absoluter Bull****! Wie schon von vielen geschrieben stellt sich auch mir die Frage, ob man dagegen vorgeht oder es ignoriert.
Ich werde es ignorieren, damit die nicht zu viel Aufmerksamkeit bekommen.
Unglaublich das Plakat/Texte........


----------



## Koalano1 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Nein, niemand verhöhnt hier die Opfer!
> 
> Aber die stilistischen Mittel sind signifikant von damals abgekupfert, was in meinen Augen der wahre Hohn ist.
> 
> ...


 

|good:


----------



## stichling-hunter (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Mein Vater ist Metzger, tötet Tiere und macht daraus lecker Wurst!

.


----------



## DerKampfangler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

http://www.southpark.de/clips/sp_vid_104402/ 
http://www.southpark.de/clips/sp_vid_154583/

Das ist so geil ich bin fast vom stuhl gefallen:vik:


----------



## andy72 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



> Die Evolution des Menschen hat uns doch nicht umsonst zu Allesfressern gemacht ! Deshalb haben wir Reißzähne !



@sterni01: wo haben wir denn bitte reisszähne???? wir haben ein klassisches pflanzenfressergebiss,dracula hat reisszähne


----------



## Traveangler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



> @sterni01: wo haben wir denn bitte reisszähne???? wir haben ein  klassisches pflanzenfressergebiss,dracula hat reisszähne


das würde ich mal als falsch bezeichnen !

Wir haben ein typisches allesfresser Gebiss

Und hätten unsere Vorfahren nicht angefangen Fleisch zu Essen und dieses auch noch über einem Feuer zu garen würden wir heute noch auf Bäumen wohnen !


----------



## f.k. (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

So einen Schwachsinn können sich doch nur Fanatiker einfallen lassen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



andy72 schrieb:


> @sterni01: wo haben wir denn bitte reisszähne???? wir haben ein klassisches pflanzenfressergebiss,dracula hat reisszähne



Und was glaubst du warum uns Gott dann mit vernünftigem Essbesteck und 'nem Herd ausgestattet hat?


----------



## MajorPain2181 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



DerKampfangler schrieb:


> http://www.southpark.de/clips/sp_vid_104402/
> http://www.southpark.de/clips/sp_vid_154583/
> 
> Das ist so geil ich bin fast vom stuhl gefallen:vik:


 
:vik:

VOTE OR DIE

http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/808/?lang=


----------



## Troutcarp (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

@DerKampfAngler ...
Danke für diese hammergeilen Videos :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## firemirl (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Alter Falter sind die blöd von der P*TA.

Hab mir mal den Spaß gemacht ein wenig zu lesen.

So etwas wird von denen geschrieben:

*„Und was kommt danach? Etwa die Rechte der Würmer?"*
Warum nicht? Wir zweifeln stark daran, dass Würmer versessen darauf sind, mit der „Wurmpumpe" Bekanntschaft zu machen, einer Plastikflasche mit einer Nadel am Ende, die von Anglern verwendet wird, Würmer „aufzupumpen", um sie dann als Köder zu benutzen, wie es in manchen Ländern leider noch der Fall ist. Auch Frösche, Mäuse, Hasen und Hähne, aus deren Fell und Federn man oft „Fliegen" herstellt, zählen zu den Ködern.
Quelle: HP PETA

Na, hat da jemand was gemerkt ;+


----------



## Angler-Flo (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Hat man nicht mal irgendwo gelernt "Angeln dient zum Broterwerb"?!?!
Bringt ein Metzger wohl keine Schweine um???


----------



## Norbi (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Uppps das habe ich nicht gewusst.
Ab nächster Woche werde ich meine Würmer auch aufpumpen:vik:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

und hier noch was halbOffTopic: http://www.express.de/news/politik-...westerwelle-nackt/-/2184/1393882/-/index.html


----------



## wusel345 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Angler-Flo schrieb:


> Hat man nicht mal irgendwo gelernt "Angeln dient zum Broterwerb"?!?!
> Bringt ein Metzger wohl keine Schweine um???


 

Wusstest du etwas noch nicht, dass Schweine, Kälber und andere wohlschmeckende Tiere sich selber umbringen, wenn sie einen Metzger sehen? Oder das Waldtiere beim Knall eines Gewehres bei der Jagd vor Schreck tot umfallen? Also, mir ist auch bekannt, dass Meeresfische sich selber in Dosen, die Öl oder eine leckere Sauce enthalten, legen und darauf warten, dass jemand den Deckel zumacht. Mir ist das alles schon seit langem bekannt, darum esse ich Fleisch auch besonders gerne! Nur von Grünfutter kann ich nicht existieren, obwohl es ab und an gut schmeckt.


----------



## wusel345 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Norbi schrieb:


> Uppps das habe ich nicht gewusst.
> Ab nächster Woche werde ich meine Würmer auch aufpumpen:vik:


 
Das möchte ich sehen. Dann mutiert ein Tauwurm zur "Bockwurst" oder zum "Wiener Würstchen"  |supergri


----------



## rheinjaeger (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> hab mich mal sporadisch erkundigt: merchandise und support sind kostenlos....die plakate kann man einfach kostenlos bestellen...


 

Wo kann man die bestellen?


----------



## KawangA (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

ich habe mich heute gefragt wie man weidgerecht einen salatkopf erntet #c. pflanzen sind doch auch gottes geschöpfe. ich denke mal einfach abschneiden ist nicht so prickelnd für den salatkopf.


----------



## Angler-Flo (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Wusstest du etwas noch nicht, dass Schweine, Kälber und andere wohlschmeckende Tiere sich selber umbringen, wenn sie einen Metzger sehen? Oder das Waldtiere beim Knall eines Gewehres bei der Jagd vor Schreck tot umfallen? Also, mir ist auch bekannt, dass Meeresfische sich selber in Dosen, die Öl oder eine leckere Sauce enthalten, legen und darauf warten, dass jemand den Deckel zumacht. Mir ist das alles schon seit langem bekannt, darum esse ich Fleisch auch besonders gerne! Nur von Grünfutter kann ich nicht existieren, obwohl es ab und an gut schmeckt.



|good:

Assoooo is des  
Wusste ich wirklich nicht  

Ist es wohl auch so, dass Störe sich selbst abstreifen, und die Glasaale an der Küste freiwillig in die Netze der Asiaten schwimmen? 
#6


----------



## olaf70 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Da fällt mit spontan eine Begebenheit aus dem letzten Jahrhundert ein:

Mitte der 80er Jahre gab es mal eine bundesweite Kampagne des Bundesinnenministers, die hieß "Sind Sie sicher vor Gewalt?" Auf dem dazugehörigen Poster waren einige Motorradrocker mit Baseballschlägern, Ketten und Messern zu sehen.
Daraufhin brach in der Motorradszene ein Proteststurm ohne Gleichen los, ein Interessenverband wurde gegründet,der Innenminister ruderte zurück, die Plakate mußten entfernt werden.

Wie schon gesagt, ist lange her! Und das Innenministerium ist mit Sicherheit ein würdigerer Gegner als so eine Ansammlung von Sonderlingen. Aber Sportfischer haben ja nun auch mehrere Interessenverbände. Wie wird eigentlich von dieser Seite auf so eine Kampagne reagiert?


----------



## flasha (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Scheinbar haben sie das erreicht was sie wollten! 

Es wird darüber geredet und diskutiert.


----------



## firemirl (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, ist lange her! Und das Innenministerium ist mit Sicherheit ein würdigerer Gegner als so eine Ansammlung von Sonderlingen. Aber Sportfischer haben ja nun auch mehrere Interessenverbände. Wie wird eigentlich von dieser Seite auf so eine Kampagne reagiert?



Dazu kommt z.B. die bekannte Aussage ''Soldaten sind Mörder'', welche auch verboten wurde.

Ich habe mir gerade mal den Spaß erlaubt den L.F.V. Westfalen-Lippe dies bezüglich anzuschreiben.
Mal schauen wie der Verband die Sache sieht.:g


----------



## oli (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

@ flasha:
Du, da bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher!
Gut es gibt entrüstete Meinungen ... aber auch viele, die das ganze nur als einen lächerlichen Versuch werten erneut Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen.
Glaube nicht, dass dies ihr Ziel war, wenn andere nun beigehen und diese Aktion ins Absurde und Lächerliche ziehen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Ihr rafft es einfach nicht, oder?

denen geht es NUR um Publicity, ob gute oder schlechte ist völlig egal, Hauptsache man ist präsent!


----------



## Ascanius (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Also ich finde das Poster absolut genial, also wenn jmd wo man das herbekommen kann würde ich mich über diese Info freuen  Und das man die P*ta nicht ernst nehmen kann wusste ich auch schon vorher daher empfinde ich dies als eine weiteres Amüsmant von der P*ta für mich =)


----------



## oli (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Ich seh diesen Thread hier nicht als Publicity an, wir sind alle, hoffe ich doch mal ;-), Angler die sich darüber unterhalten, manche sind des wegen sauer, ander finden es lustig (kindisch?) und machen ihre Witze darüber.

Für mich ist das nur ein armseligerr Versuch Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen und dient mir zu mindest zur Belustigung.
Aber ernstnehmen tu ich diesen Verein nicht.


----------



## DerAngler93 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Dein Papa schreibt bei Peta

Viele Menschen sind nicht so schlau um zu merken dass das Schwachsinn ist. Diese Menschen Verdummen dann schrecklich. Frag deinen Papa warum er so einen Spaß daran hat Menschen zu verblöden. 
Damit dein Papa so etwas nicht macht hier ein paar Ratschläge

-Hol dein Papa weg vom Pc
-Versteck den Computer oder wirf ihn am besten aus dem Fenster


Echt geil. Naja bin weg muss sinnlos Tiere töten


----------



## Bleizange (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Locker bleiben!

Also wenn ich ein Aktivist dieser Organisation wäre, dann würde ich mit einem breiten Grinsen hier mitlesen. Jetzt wird sogar schon darüber diskutiert, ob man eine Anzeige schalten solle. Für meinen Geschmack gibt man diesen Leuten damit viel zu viel Aufmerksamkeit. 
Also ruhig bleiben und abwarten.


----------



## bild (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Mein Papa angelt nicht was soll ich jetzt tuhen ?
:c:c:c


----------



## TRANSformator (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



bild schrieb:


> Mein Papa angelt nicht was soll ich jetzt tuhen ?
> :c:c:c



Bring ihn auf den Geschmack...


----------



## MrFloppy (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

ich habs gewusst: peta-aktivisten gehören scheinbar zu den ewig-gestrigen (auslöschung nicht-lebenswerten lebens):
PETA betreibt aktiv die Einschläferung nicht vermittelbarer Tiere,[...] und Sterilisation von Tieren. 

Quelle: de.wikipedia.org/wiki/People_for_the_Ethical_Treatment_of_Animals

das erklärt auch die verwendung von plakaten ähnlich derer, wie sie schon in den 30er und 40er jahren des letzten jahrhunderts verwendet wurden ... man erinnere sich an den totenkopf vorne auf "papas" kopfbedeckung ...

und weiter heisst es unter der og. quelle:
* Der Holocaust-Vergleich  [Bearbeiten]*

 2003 startete PETA in den USA die Aktion und Ausstellung _Holocaust on Your Plate_ (dt. „Holocaust auf Ihrem Teller“), die aus acht Streifen bestand, von denen jeder 18 Quadratmeter groß war. Darauf wurden Bildern des Holocaust Bilder von Massentierhaltung gegenüber gestellt. Finanziert wurde die Aktion anonym. Fotos der Insassen von Konzentrationslagern in hölzernen Kojen wurden neben Hühnern in Käfigen gezeigt und angehäufte Leichen von Holocaustopfern neben einem Haufen toter Schweine.
 Bildunterschriften behaupteten, dass „genau wie Juden in Konzentrationslagern ermordet wurden, die Tiere terrorisiert werden, wenn sie in riesigen und schmutzigen Lagerhäusern untergebracht sind und für den Transport in Schlachthäuser zusammengetragen werden. Das Ledersofa und die Handtasche sind das moralische Äquivalent der Lampenschirme, die aus der Haut derjenigen Leute hergestellt wurde, die in den Vernichtungslagern getötet wurden.“

[...]


 Im März 2004 übernahm PETA-Deutschland e.V. die Kampagne. Der Vergleich der Massentierhaltung mit dem Holocaust rief große Entrüstung hervor, da sie den Massenmord an den europäischen Juden in der Zeit des Nationalsozialismus relativiere.


----------



## eric_d. (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Bring ihn auf den Geschmack...



Ich habe meinen auch auf'n Geschmack gebracht


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. März 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Abgesehen davon finde ich *JEDES* Peta Plakat tausendmal harmloser als *den fiesen Typ mit der Plattnase und der Hackfresse*, der hier ständig als Jackson-Werbung und Boxerverschnitt im Banner erscheint!!!!

Ist wahrscheinlich auch von Peta gesteuert, da muss es einem ja vergehen...
|rolleyes


----------



## jac (1. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Die von den Pe*ta´s betriebenen Kampagnen fruchten nur wenn sich genügend "Betroffene" das Maul franselig diskutieren und Ihre Tastaturen verbrauchen. Das ist Öffendlichkeitsmache unterster Liga.
Das ungünstigste für diese Pfeifen und deren Machenschaften ist es wenn sich kein Mensch regt und keiner sich auch nur ansatzweise zu einer Reaktion hinreißen lässt.

Also bitte:  abbutze und weider! 

und bitte nicht wieder wegen jedem Furz den die gelassen haben einen ellenlangen Thread aufmachen und sich aufregen. 
Bringt echt nix!


----------



## Anglerkatz (1. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal zusammenfassen:
> 
> - PETA pfercht Hunde in verdreckten Transportern unter unwürdigen Zuständen zusammen und transportiert sie in ein eigenes Todeslager, wo die Hunde umgebracht werden. Anschließend werden die Hunde in Müllsäcke gepackt in Containern "entsorgt". Dies erinnert mich persönlich doch sehr stark an eine dunkle Zeit der deutschen Vergangenheit. Davon gibts ja scheinbar auch Ermittlungsfotos.
> 
> ...




                                |good:

Besser hätte man es m.E. nicht zusammenfassen können. 

Im Grunde genommen wäre eine  Anzeige das richtige Mittel der Wahl, da  sehe ich allerdings - wie die  meisten hier - eher geringe  Erfolgschancen. 

Es wäre dennoch  zu überlegen, da P..TA bei näherem Hinsehen keine  saubere Organisation  ist, wohingegen die Angler sich bei näherem  Hinsehen keine Gedanken  machen müssen, bzw. nichts zu verbergen haben. 

Ich stimme zu, dass durch eine Bekanntmachung und einen Skandal P..TA   zwar in die Schlagzeilen kommt, doch eher im negativen Sinne. Es sollte   ihnen bei dem bisherigen Gegenwind schon schwer genug fallen, sich zu   rechtfertigen. Wenn ihnen dann die Anlger noch am Hals hängen, könnte es  in der Öffentlichkeit bald ganz mit der Glaubwürdigkeit vorbei sein und  nicht einmal mehr Z-Promis laufen für P..TA mit oder ohne Pelz auf dem  Catwalk. 

Und die Spendengelder werden dann vielleicht auch nicht mehr so üppig   fliessen und davon lebt diese zwilichtigen Tierschutz-Organisation   schliesslich.


(Da ich mir unsicher war, in welchen Thread mein Beitrag nun gehört, habe ich ihn in beide eingefügt. Lo  siento)


----------



## chivas (2. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2888189

wenn jeder tierschutzgedanke hier im board derart abgewürgt und/oder mit solch süffisanten bermerkungen abgetan wird, ist es wirklich kein wunder, dass die peta ganz offensichtlich mit ihren kampagnen zumindest aufmerksamkeit erreicht - und "wir" angler nichts anderes tun können, als darüber nachzudenken, diese bande anzuzeigen.

sehr schade, hätte ich in diesem board eigentlich nicht so erwartet...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



> hätte ich in diesem board eigentlich nicht so erwartet...


"Dieses Board" hat damit mal aber gar nix zu tun.
"Dieses Board" sind schlicht die Nutzer - in all ihrer Vielfalt..


----------



## DerAngler93 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Ich weiß garnicht was einige haben. Lass sie doch aufmerksamkeit bekommen. Dann schreiben die noch mehr "Berichte" und ich hab was zu lachen :q  Ohne Witz ich rege mich darüber doch nicht auf. Ein Lacher das wars dann


----------



## Gemini (3. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht was einige haben. Lass sie doch aufmerksamkeit bekommen. Dann schreiben die noch mehr "Berichte" und ich hab was zu lachen :q  Ohne Witz ich rege mich darüber doch nicht auf. Ein Lacher das wars dann



Ich finde deren Öffentlichkeitsarbeit/PR/Marketing nicht zum Lachen, eher erschreckend weil sie damit die gesteckten Ziele erreichen...

Mehr oder minder prominente Gesichter lassen sich vor deren Karren spannen, petaorg ist unter den top 5.000 Seiten in den USA und unter den top 10.000 weltweit, >10.000 andere Websites weltweit verlinken auf deren Internetpräsenzen und die Öffentlichkeit nimmt den Verein als Tierschutzorganisation wahr und nicht als das was es tatsächlich ist.

Ich wäre schon froh wenn sich die Angler nur ansatzweise so geschickt bei dem öffentlichkeitswirksamen Kundtun der eigenen Belange anstellen würden.

Lachhaft finde ich das wirklich nicht...


----------



## Hunter2006 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Das dort kriminelle Züge enthalten sind, ist denke ich zu sehen!!!
Ich denke ich werde es mal meinem Vater(Anwalt) vorstellen, der freut sich weil man (hoffentlich) wenigstens abmahnen kann und das kann auch nur mein Vorteil sein, wegen einem eventl. Boot in naher zukunft


----------



## Gemini (4. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Hunter2006 schrieb:


> Das dort kriminelle Züge enthalten sind, ist denke ich zu sehen!!!
> Ich denke ich werde es mal meinem Vater(Anwalt) vorstellen, der freut sich weil man (hoffentlich) wenigstens abmahnen kann und das kann auch nur mein Vorteil sein, wegen einem eventl. Boot in naher zukunft



Hehre Ziele, Respekt...


----------



## ernie1973 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

...was wohl passieren würde, wenn mehrere Anglerkinder mal nach dem Lesen der Seite wirklich Papa´s teure Rute weggeworfen hätten?

Bisher besteht der Schaden ja nur darin, dass dazu öffentlich aufgerufen wird - das finde ich auch schon schlimm - viel schlimmer wäre es aber wohl, wenn es tatsächlich erste Geschädigte gäbe!

Sowas gehört aus´m Netz genommen und ist unterste Schublade!

Agitation über die Kinder - Pfui! --> ganz mieses Niveau!

Ernie


----------



## Grxxbxrsch (4. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Der Horizont der meisten Mitglieder der PETA ist ein Kreis mit dem Radius =Null. Den nennen sie dann ihren Standpunkt. (Zitat frei nach A.E.)


----------



## Joachim_P_R (4. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Hallo Angelfreunde,
soso die PETA wurde in USA gegründet,
aber stimmt das wirklich? Ich vermute die PETA
wurde in Absurdistan gegründet, vermutlich nach
dem Genuss von Psilo Pilze.:vik:
Nimmt man die Thesen der so genannten Tierrechtler
ernst wir man schnell feststellen das diese Thesen
in einer ökologischen Sackgasse enden.
Jedes Tier, auch zählen bei der PETA alle Insekten, Würmer und Schnecken dazu, haben die gleichen Rechte wie Menschen.
OK das bedeutet dann sicherlich das eine Zecke die gerade anfangen will Blut an einem PETA - Mitglied zu saugen selbstverständlich das darf, auch ein Moskito darf das, es würde ja der Ethik der Tierrechtler widersprechen einfach die Zecke, oder Moskitos zu töten, das beider Arten tödliche Krankheiten an Menschen verursachen spielt wohl keine Rolle
dabei.
Zu dem üblen Flyer: "Dein Papa tötet Tiere" kann ich nur soviel sagen, für Extremisten haben Kinder eine magische Anziehungskraft, sind sie doch am einfachsten mit scheinbar guten Argumenten zu beeinflussen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joachim


----------



## Rotauge28 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Guten Morgen

Also wenn hier schon über solch absurde Plakate disskutiert wird, dann doch bitte ohne Rechtschreibfehler und "Wikipedia" Quellennachweiße. 

Unabhängig davon bin ich froh in einem Land zu leben, innerhalb dessen Grenzen ich ein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung besitze "Artikel 5 GG". Und dieses Recht räume ich auch Peta ein.

Als letzten Punkt möchte ich noch anmerken, dass Äußerungen der Art; _"das eine Zecke die gerade anfangen will Blut an einem PETA - Mitglied zu  saugen selbstverständlich das darf" oder; "alter, ihr rafft das nicht" _sowie _"Ich denke ich werde es mal meinem Vater(Anwalt) vorstellen" und_ andere geistige Ergüsse, nicht gerade den Eindruck erwecken, dass "wir" Angler zum Bildungsbürgertum gehören und ernst genommen werden sollten.

„Bildung kommt von Bildschirm und nicht von Buch, sonst hieße es ja  Buchung.”


----------



## Klinke (6. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Joachim_P_R schrieb:


> OK das bedeutet dann sicherlich das eine Zecke die gerade anfangen will Blut an einem PETA - Mitglied zu saugen selbstverständlich das darf, auch ein Moskito darf das, es würde ja der Ethik der Tierrechtler widersprechen einfach die Zecke, oder Moskitos zu töten, das beider Arten tödliche Krankheiten an Menschen verursachen spielt wohl keine Rolle
> dabei.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Joachim


 

Moment mal, das ist doch Menschenquälerei, dann müssen die bitteschön anfangen Chlorophyll zu saufen die bösen Zecken und Moskitos ;-) Die haben gar kein Recht uns anzusaugen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon bin ich froh in einem Land zu leben, innerhalb dessen Grenzen ich ein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung besitze "Artikel 5 GG". Und dieses Recht räume ich auch Peta ein.




Jaja, die freie Meinungäußerung. Gerne und oft zitiert. Leider fast immer unvollständig.

*
[SIZE=-1](2) Diese Rechte finden  ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen  Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen  Ehre. [/SIZE]*


Aber Du hast nicht grundsätzlich unrecht.


----------



## Pappa70 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Da sollen die PETA- Fuzzis mal zu meinen Kindern kommen.
Die sagen dann nämlich : " Naund |gr:, wir doch auch. Und wir dürfen das sogar! Wir haben nämlich eine Prüfung abgelegt und dort nachgewiesen das wir befähigt sind Fische waidgerecht zu töten und zu versorgen:vik:.Wie übrigens jeder Angler in Deutschland.Was soll das also?" 

Der kleine ( 7 jahre )war übrigens besonders geschockt darüber das daß überhaupt jemanden stört. Dem musste ich erstmal erklären das es auch Angelgegner gibt und warum.

Grüße , Pappa


----------



## ernie1973 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Pappa70 schrieb:


> Da sollen die PETA- Fuzzis mal zu meinen Kindern kommen.
> Die sagen dann nämlich : " Naund |gr:, wir doch auch. Und wir dürfen das sogar! Wir haben nämlich eine Prüfung abgelegt und dort nachgewiesen das wir befähigt sind Fische waidgerecht zu töten und zu versorgen:vik:.Wie übrigens jeder Angler in Deutschland.Was soll das also?"
> 
> Der kleine ( 7 jahre )war übrigens besonders geschockt darüber das daß überhaupt jemanden stört. Dem musste ich erstmal erklären das es auch Angelgegner gibt und warum.
> ...


 
...aber der Kleine wartet mit 7 sicher noch auf seine Prüfung, oder???

*kleiner Scherz*

Ja, denke auch, dass in diesem Lande die Sachkunde derer, die überhaupt legal angeln mehr als genug reguliert und zumindest theoretisch sichergestellt ist.

Etwas mehr Praxis wäre für die Prüfung toll, aber Deine Kiddies haben ja (so wie ich damals!) den Papa als Praxis-Lehrer!

Denke auch, dass die Hetze gegen Angler Energieverschwendung der P*taner ist und das es viel mehr an wahren Tierschutzaufgaben gibt - was solche Tierrechtler natürlich nicht hindert, weiter Mist zu schreiben!

Ernie


----------



## Pappa70 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



> der Kleine wartet mit 7 sicher noch auf seine Prüfung, oder???



nene, bei uns kann der mit 7,5 Jahren die Jugendprüfung ablegen, hat er auch erfolgreich absolviert und ist auch ganz stolz, aber den Schein bekommt er erst mit 8,0 ( da zicken wir uns aber noch mit unserer Behörde und dem Umweltminister)
Die Große hat ihren Schein schon länger und hat ihn mit 7,5 Jahren bekommen.
Die Kleinen haben aber auch Papa, Mama, Onkel ,Oma und Opa und viele Vereinsmitglieder als Lehrer und Vorbilder.

Schlaft Gut, Pappa


----------



## Janbr (6. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



> Ja, denke auch, dass in diesem Lande die Sachkunde derer, die überhaupt legal angeln mehr als genug reguliert und zumindest theoretisch sichergestellt ist.


 
Allerdings ist der Ausbildungsstand dank Foederalismus sehr unterschiedlich. Ich hab meinen Schein in Bayern gemacht und ich wurde am sog. "Schlacht- Termin" auch praktisch in die Versorgung der gefangen Tiere eingefuehrt.

Wenn ich mir in Schleswig- Holstein einen Touristenschein hole oder in Niedersachsen angle, muss ich keinerlei Fachkunde nachweisen. Das ist natuerlich ein gefundenes Fressen fuer die PETA Juenger, denn unser oft angefuehrtes Argument vom gut ausgebildeten Angeler stimmt da einfach nicht.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## angler10 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Tach,
ee solche sachen pack ich ja mal garnich da denk ich mich nur haben diese "Natürschüzer" nix im hirn?
Auf jedenfall nich genug um mal vernünftig über das thema nachzudenken, denn das mit den anglern is ja im Prinzip das selbe wie mit Jägern, es geht einfach nicht ohne denn die jäger/angler töten ja nicht nur stur irgendwelche Tiere weil sie spaß am töten haben sonder erhalten und begrenzen den bestand auf eine menge die für die Natur gut ist. 
Dazu kommt dann noch das viel von denen auchnoch selber Fleisch/Fisch essen und da frag ich mich essne die die Tiere lebend oder wie geht des??

#h


----------



## gründler (7. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



Janbr schrieb:


> oder in Niedersachsen angle, muss ich keinerlei Fachkunde nachweisen
> 
> 
> Jan


 

In NDS ist die Sportfischer-Prüfung auch Pflicht ohne die nix Verein Gastkarte......(einige wenige Ausnahmen mag es geben),und Tourischeine gibs hier auch net(Es sei das ist neu),nur haben wir nicht ganz so crasse Überpeinlichen Gesetze Regelungen.........hier in NDS.


#h


----------



## Janbr (7. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



> *Abschnitt 5 AB-Nds.FischG - Landesrecht Niedersachsen*
> V. Fischereischein
> 1.
> Fischerei in Küstengewässern
> ...


 
Ich hab auch geschrieben wenn ich mir den Touristenschein in Schleswig- Holstein hole....

Gruss

Jan


----------



## gründler (7. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Ich meinte eher die Vereine die auf eine Prüfung wert legen,nicht Nordsee mit Angelfahrten,die gibt es aber überall in DE ohne Vorkenntnisse,da dieses ja unter Gewerbe läuft haftet der Betreiber.

Zum Fischereischein,soweit ich info bin ist damit der Jahresfischereischein gemeint,nicht die Sportfischerprüfung,heißt ohne Prüfung nix angeln in NDS(bis auf einige Ausnahmen die von Region und Verein anders gehandhabt werden) im großteil von NDS gilt Prüfungspflicht.

#h


----------



## A*golo*A (7. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

krasses plakat,hat irgendwie ähnlichkeit mit plakaten aus vergangenen zeiten....hetzerisch,reißerisch,undemokratisch,


----------



## René F (7. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Zittat:
2.
Fischerei in Binnengewässern
Für die Fischerei in Binnengewässern ist ein Fischereischein nicht mehr vorgeschrieben. Die
Gemeinden haben jedoch auf Antrag Fischereischeine auszustellen.


Den Fischereischein braucht man in Niedersachsen zwar nicht, wohl aber die Prüfung! Wenn man sich hier eine Gastkarte holt, hat man seinen Prüfungsnachweis vorzulegen.


----------



## René F (7. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Hab wohl zu lange zuum Schreiben gebraucht ;-)


----------



## gründler (7. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



René F schrieb:


> Hab wohl zu lange zuum Schreiben gebraucht ;-)


 



Past schon hast schon richtig gesehen,da ich ja in NDS für gewisse Gewässer zuständig bin die Landesgewässer sind, hätte mich eine neue Regelung auch gewundert,bei meiner letzten Versammlung hätten mir das meine Kollegen nämlich mitgeteilt wenn das was neues kommt oder gekommen währe.

#h


----------



## Janbr (7. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Ich wollte mit keinem Wort bezweifeln das es Angelfahrten auch in anderen BL gibt, ich wollte damit nur ein Beispiel nehmen, das der Ausbildungsstand in den verschiedenen BL sehr unterschiedlich ist.

Wir fuehren aber die anglerische Ausbildung sehr haeufig an um gegenueber Gruppen wie z.B. PETA klar zu machen das wir wissen was wir tun.

Das ist eben nicht so. Die Ausbildung ist in jedem BL unterschiedlich und in manchen BL ist es moeglich ohne Fachkentniss Fische zu fangen.

Was anderes habe ich nie behauptet und wenn man sich bemuehen wuerde mehr als nur das letzte Posting zu lesen, dann wuerde das auch klar werden.

Gruss

Jan

p.s.:

Trotzdem ist in NDS zum ausuebung der Angelfischerei der Fischereischein nicht erfoderlich.

Zum einen, wie sollte ohne Fischereischein die abgelegte Pruefung belegt werden?

Zum anderen is das FischG NDS hier eigentlich ganz klar:

*Fischereierlaubnisschein, Fischereischein*​*§ 57*

(1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft ( §§ 24, 25) den Fischfang ausübt, hat einen Fischereischein *oder* einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein) und diese auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht betrauten Vollzugsbeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen Dienstes vorzulegen.

Zur Klaerung:
Fischereischein = Bundesfischereischein
Fischereierlaubnisschein= Lizenz/ Erlaubnis des Fischereiberechtigten


----------



## gründler (7. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Ersten wollte ich dich nicht von der Seite anfahren darum auch dieser hier am ende des Post #h#h#h

Und habe mich extra Normal ausgedrückt was dir wohl schwerr fällt(Sorry aber immer locker bleiben) 

Und 2.wollte ich nur richtig stellen das im Normalfall in NDS Prüfungspflicht besteht nicht mehr und nicht weniger.Und als im Amt stehender vom Land NDS hab ich keine Ahnung von NDS Fischereiregelungen ^^.

#h

Und nun viel Spaß noch mit Petra Sorgen bin hier raus.

#h


----------



## MrT (7. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Mein Papa tötet leckere Tiere und das ist gut so, denn lebendig spritzen sie den Ketchup gegen die Küchenwand und Mama ist sauer. 

Der Papa von Peta hat eine andere Meinung. Die können ich und mein Papa und meine Mama aber einfach so stehen lassen. Sogar wenn er fiese Bilder malen lässt.


----------



## Janbr (7. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

@ Gruendler

Ok, dann lass mich doch teilhaben an deinem Wissen. Wie soll ich denn dann den Paragraphen 57 interpretieren?

Es steht da doch ganz klar drinnen, das ich neben der Fischereiberechtigung, in Form des Fischereirechts oder eines Berechtigungsscheines, einen Fischereischein *oder* einen Bundespersonalausweis brauche.

Was hab ich daran falsch verstanden, bitt sag es mir.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## chivas (7. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

nix haste falsch verstanden 

und an den freien gewässern gibts auch keinen verein, den das interessieren könnte.

was ist eigentlich mit dem "stockangelschein" in bremen?

usw. usf. spielt ja auch keine rolle - es gibt ja genügend angler, die oftmals sogar vorsätzlich gegen bestehende regeln verstoßen - manch ein welsangler ist ja regelrecht stolz drauf, mit "fast totem" köfi zu fischen. dorsche "kloppen" auf nem kutter ist sicher ebenfalls eher unschön. einen aal, der sich in der salztüte zu tode quält, den interessiert "die ausbildung" auch kein bißchen.
solange sich angler mit fischereischein alles andere als tierschutzgerecht verhalten, brauchen wir uns um die ohne wohl wenig sorgen zu machen. wir sind es doch selber, die solchen organisationen immer wieder futter geben - dass die aufmachung allerdings mehr als daneben ist wird doch sicher unstreitig sein.


----------



## gründler (8. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Ich sage nicht das Du unrecht hast Jan.

Dein Satz hörte sich halt für mich so an als wenn in NDS jeder ohne Vorkenntnisse angeln gehn darf.

Das mag in einigen fällen so sein,ist aber nicht die regel.

Wenn wir beide in NDS eine Gastkarte kaufen wollen von Gewässer xxx dann fragt man uns fast immer an der Ausgabestelle nach entweder Jahresfischereischein,Sportfischerpaß oder Sportfischerprüfung. 

Haben wir nix davon,gibt es auch keine Gastkarte und das ist fast überall so,wie schon gesagt wurde wird auch in NDS die Prüfung oder Sportfischerpaß oder Jahresfisch......fast überall verlangt.
Da man aber nur nen Jahresfischereis.......bekommt wenn man ne Prüfung hat,ist die frage das man diesen Jahres........nicht mehr in NDS brauch doch beantwortet weil halt auch die Sportfischerprüfung bezw.der Paß beim Vorzeigen reicht.

Eine Zeitlang gab es Gewässer in NDS da durfte man nur ne Gastkarte kaufen wenn man VDSF Mitglied wahr und nen Jahresfischereischein hatte,das haben wir aber gekippt. 

Es gibt aber Vereine Pächter Länder....die verlangen diesen Jahresfi.......,andere sagen uns reicht die Prüfung oder Paß.

Aber einfach so in NDS ohne Sachkenntnis angeln zu wollen ist nicht ganz so einfach.Wie gesagt gibt Bezirke Bereiche Vereine Seen Kommerz........ die haben ihre eigenen Regeln,aber im Normalfall brauchst Du eins dieser 3 Papiere.

Und auch fast alle Vereine verlangen die Sportfischerprüfung wenn Du Mitglied werden willst,wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das sogar Pflicht die Prüfung zu besitzen- bestehen wenn man Vereinsmitglied werden will.Ausnahme Jugendliche Vorbereitungszeit auf Prüfung,muss aber nach gewisser Zeit bestanden werden. 

Und ich wollte dir nicht unrecht tun,es hörte sich halt so an in NDS darfste............


So und nun bin ich hier aber wirklich raus,die Viecher im Stall warten auch schon das ich komme.

lg #h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Ich habe mir das auf der Seite der PETA mal durchgelesen, genau so wie ich mir den Flyer angeguckt habe, und ich glaube denen ist jetzt entgültig ne Sicherung durchgebrannt.
Der Flyer ist sehr geschmacklos, es sieht aus wie jemand, der gierig aufs Töten ist, dort wird es ja auch so beschrieben.
Wenn man der PETA in diesen Worten in andere Themen folgt, müsste es zum Verzehr von Fleisch (Rind, Schwein, Geflügel etc.) heißen " Stell dir vor, du wirst in einen engen Anhänger gequetscht, in eine Fabrik gebracht und geschlachtet. Hört sich schlimm an, aber dein Vater verdient damit Geld!". Dann würde jeder PETA Anhänger nur noch Sachen essen, die überhaupt nichts gegen Tiere anrichten.
Dieser Flyer und der Text drückt m. M. nach einen extremen Hass gegen Angler aus. Ich finde, das kann man schon Rassismus nennen. 
Wir angeln ja nicht, um Fische aus Sucht zu töten, sondern weil wir sie doch essen wollen.
Also, wenn die PETA so etwas gegen Angler sagt, dürften die Mitglieder keine Eier essen, kein Fleisch, keine Milchprodukte oder sonstiges, was von Tieren kommt.
Ich sehe da keinen Zusammenhang sondern nur Hass.

Tierschutz ist OK, aber nicht so!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt die Meinung eines Jungangler verstehen.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Destrudo (10. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Hi FangeNichts5!

Du wirst lachen- ich kenne PETA- Mitglieder oder Sympathiesanten, die recht konsequent vegan leben. Insofern ist aus deren Sicht der Vorwurf nicht heuchlerisch gemeint ;-)


----------



## DerAngler93 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Also mal ehrlich ich habe nichts gegen Veganer. kann ich zwar nicht verstehen, aber ich akzeptiere es. Auch gegen Tierschützer habe ich nichts (habe ja kein Hass auf Tiere). Aber laut Peta bin ich unmenschlich, und töte aus langeweile und Sucht jedes Tier was mir über den weg läuft #d
GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANZ niedriges Niveau, selbst für PETA. 
Aber eigentlich sind die schlimmsten Tierschützer die, die sagen Angler sind Tierquäler und arme Kühe, Schweine, dass die geschlachtet werden und zu Hause das Fleisch schon in der Pfanne haben


----------



## bewillknevill (10. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

GEIL DAS laß ich mir auf nen tshirt drucken und mach nen roten stempel drüber wo draufsteht "und hat viel spaß drann". Ach und hinten steht dann noch "ihr seit die nächsten" man haben die langeweile!!!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. April 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



bewillknevill schrieb:


> GEIL DAS laß ich mir auf nen tshirt drucken und mach nen roten stempel drüber wo draufsteht "und hat viel spaß drann". Ach und hinten steht dann noch "ihr seit die nächsten" man haben die langeweile!!!


 

Also ich würde mir damit ein Shirt bedrucken und damit SO WIE ES IST frei rumlaufen, am liebsten zum gut vertrautem Tackler und sich erstmal ausgiebig beraten lassen. :q:q


----------



## Fabiasven (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANZ niedriges Niveau, selbst für PETA.



Die denken doch das Niveau ne Handcreme ist...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

möööönsch..... du laichengräber... lass den Trööt doch ruh'n
Ne aber im ernst, hat sich nicht fast jeder aktive Boardie im Trööt hier geäußert?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## RheinBarbe (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> möööönsch..... du laichengräber... lass den Trööt doch ruh'n
> Ne aber im ernst, hat sich nicht fast jeder aktive Boardie im Trööt hier geäußert?
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi


Ich habe hier in dem Thread nichts geschrieben, denn man muss nicht jeden Blödsinn kommentieren!


----------



## Tobbes (13. September 2011)

*PETA dreht nun komplett durch.....*

..... ohne Worte!

http://www.peta.de/deinpapatoetettiere


----------



## Bassjunky (13. September 2011)

*AW: PETA dreht nun komplett durch.....*

Wie gut das ein Döner auf Bäumen wächst.


----------



## Hannes94 (13. September 2011)

*AW: PETA dreht nun komplett durch.....*

Ein Glück das ich sowas nie geglaubt habe als Kind  Die haben doch echt 'n Rad ab...

Letztens wurde ich auch von denen am Bahnhof angesprochen, auf die Aussage das es doch für die armen Tiere ist  sagte ich nur das ich auch einen Job mit Tieren habe, ..... Fleischer


----------



## grazy04 (13. September 2011)

*AW: PETA dreht nun komplett durch.....*

hmmm, gibts was neues? Nein.... alter Kram


----------



## SpinnerFreund (13. September 2011)

*AW: PETA dreht nun komplett durch.....*

darauf kann ich nur antworten: Nicht nur der Papa, der Sohn und die Tochter auch. Wir angeln nämlich alle ganz gerne :m


----------



## Somkejumper (13. September 2011)

*AW: PETA dreht nun komplett durch.....*



SpinnerFreund schrieb:


> darauf kann ich nur antworten: Nicht nur der Papa, der Sohn und die Tochter auch. Wir angeln nämlich alle ganz gerne :m


|good:


----------



## wasser-ralf (13. September 2011)

*AW: PETA dreht nun komplett durch.....*

Ich glaube, darüber muß man sich nicht mehr äußern.


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. September 2011)

*AW: PETA dreht nun komplett durch.....*

Warum wird der Trööt nich dicht gemacht ???


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Bentham (13. September 2011)

*AW: PETA dreht nun komplett durch.....*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Ein Glück das ich sowas nie geglaubt habe als Kind  Die haben doch echt 'n Rad ab...
> 
> Letztens wurde ich auch von denen am Bahnhof angesprochen, auf die Aussage das es doch für die armen Tiere ist  sagte ich nur das ich auch einen Job mit Tieren habe, ..... Fleischer


 
:m


34!


----------



## micbrtls (13. September 2011)

*AW: PETA dreht nun komplett durch.....*

Vielleicht ist das auf dem Bild ein geheimes Selbstbildnis |kopfkrat des  PETA-Vorsitzenden. Wie ich das Bild gesehen habe, schoss mir folgender Satz durch den Kopf:

War von denen jemand bei Herrn #q Göbbels  in der Lehre?

Das Bild erinnert sehr an Hassplakate |krach: gegen Juden während der Nazizeit!

Die Rechtschreibung ist nicht wirklich die Stärke des Verfassers und der Inhalt ist halt - wie von Peta ;+ gewöhnt - Müll!


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Dein Papa tötet Tiere*

Diesen Uraltkram zu diskutierenist verlorene Zeit.

Kuckt mal lieber hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226001

das ist nämlich wirklich interessant und bemerkenswert.


----------

